# Cocobolo (sp)



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Seems oily, how does this glue up and finish? I want to use it in a stool as the center strip so I was wondering.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry... 

A good wipe down with mineral spirits prior to glue up and finishing should do the trick....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, here is a small Christmas ornament I made from Cocobolo. It finished up nice with friction polish.


----------

